# My Last Post



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

This will be my last post. My survival situation is critical and I&#8217;m not sure if I will make it through the night. I no longer have access to electricity at night to run the CPAP machine that keeps my sleep apnea from killing me. My condition is so severe that I could stop breathing long enough to cause heart failure.

I have been living out of my truck since Sep 1 while I was trying to sell my house. Last night the oil line on my truck blew out and I don&#8217;t have enough money to get it fixed. I was running the CPAP machine off the truck battery. During the day, I had to run the engine long enough to recharge the batteries. The police told me that my truck will be towed in three days. I will have to take whatever I can put in my backpack and abandon the rest. I used up all the minutes on my tracfone trying to get help so now that option is gone.

I will try to hold out for as long as I can but I'm not sure how I will survive when I risk death by falling asleep. Take care all.

Rick


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Can you give your location? Maybe there is someone close by who can help? Can you go to a local ER? They usually have to give emergency care. Is there a church or Salvation Army that will let you plug your machine into their electricity? Don't give up!!!

I really wish I could help you. If you were close by you could plug into my electricty for as long as you needed it.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

rickd203 said:


> This will be my last post. My survival situation is critical and Iâm not sure if I will make it through the night. I no longer have access to electricity at night to run the CPAP machine that keeps my sleep apnea from killing me. My condition is so severe that I could stop breathing long enough to cause heart failure.
> 
> I have been living out of my truck since Sep 1 while I was trying to sell my house. Last night the oil line on my truck blew out and I donât have enough money to get it fixed. I was running the CPAP machine off the truck battery. During the day, I had to run the engine long enough to recharge the batteries. The police told me that my truck will be towed in three days. I will have to take whatever I can put in my backpack and abandon the rest. I used up all the minutes on my tracfone trying to get help so now that option is gone.
> 
> ...


Can someone buy airtime on the Tracfone for someone else? If so, Rick please send me your Tracfone number by PM and I'll buy you 30 minutes airtime.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Many ER's have social workers or someone similar that can help the medically needy in a crisis situation - your situation definitely fits that bill. Please get to a local ER and see if they can do something for you. Talk to the policemant that wants to tow your car and see if he knows of an emergency shelter that you can go to to plug in your CPAP.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Do something to get arrested? Nothing harsh but you know...save your -----


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

C'mon man! Talk back at us. You are part of one of the greatest communities in existence. We help each other..
We've got your back if you tell us where your back is so we can find it...


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Where are you? We can't help you if we can't find you.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I still have internet until 9pm but I'm not giving up as long as possibly can keep trying. I'm in Tennessee at a Flying J off I-40 exit 182. For what it's worth, I will work hard for whatever help I get.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rick what city is that near? 

And what would keep the internet on longer than midnight?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Angie, best I could see he's near Fairview.

ETA: Rose snuck in while I was chatting to DH 

Rose, I hope so too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rick - if you are at a Flying J, is your truck with you or close by? Is this day one of the 3 days?

And is that Flying J a truck stop with rooms?


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Rick post this on countryside families. I think theres quite a few of the HTer's there that live in tenn. Maybe they could help. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Rose, I sent you a pm. I signed on to the Flying J wifi for one day ($4.95) which ends at 9pm. I am going to stay with you until the last minute. I'm also sending out emails to local agencies as fast as I can but I will keep checking back here.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Rick, do you have a paypal account that I could send a little something to you. PM me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rick appears to be off-line at this particular time.
I have heard that he does have a place for tonight, so I think he may be back on later and maybe we can continue to help him.

Angie


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Rick...I'm praying for you.



stef


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Praying for you Rick!

Does anyone have an update?


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Saying prayers to keep you safe Rick!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Things are okay for at least 2 days and other things are being worked on.

Hopefully he'll be back on tonight or tomorrow. But, I've been told he's inside and okay tonight.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I was getting a database error on HT last night so I couldn't get back on. I think the stress of the situation had me exhausted so it was probably better that I did turn off the PC and get some sleep. I'm going to try to get as much done as I can today. I will be back on this evening, hopefully with better news. Thanks so much for your prayers and support. It renews my spirit to know that no matter how hard things get, there are people who are praying for me to overcome them.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Maybe I've missed something, but why wasn't he living IN his house while trying to sell it? :shrug: not trying to be callous or anything....


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hope it all works out for you Rick!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Hang on, Rick. Prayers that some solutions can be worked out for you.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Prayers going out to you that someone close by can lend you a helping hand.

Lee


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sorry for how things are for you, and all I can do is say a prayer and also encourage you that there are a lot of good HT people in your neck of the woods who can help. Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

prayers being said.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 9, 2009)

Praying for you, Rick. Hang in there. 

I've been lurking for a long time, but your post and the compassion, kindness, and generosity of HTers shown in response to your post made me finally decide to jump in. Let us know how we can help you.

God Bless.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of truck Rick has? My Dh is a Mechanic and we could have what he needs right here.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Rick,

I went back and read on your other posts to try to figure out what is going on. Can you please sort of let people know your situation and your plans so we know best how to help you.

Unless I'm reading wrong, you "bugged out" of the home that you mostly own in Conn to find a place in Oklahoma. The house didn't sell but financial constraints and the long wait for a rental place of reasonable cost left you on the road. Money has now gotten too tight and you need to get back home to Conn while you sell the house but the truck broken down and you're out of cash.

Is that basically correct? If so, that means we can all focus on getting you what you need to get from Tenn to Conn.

Please let us know what is up and what you really need so we can focus on pooling whatever resources together to get it for you and get you back home!

Good thoughts to you!
Christy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Christy - thanks for the investigation and summary.

I hope Rick can get back on tonight. 

Where he is and where I am, and places in between are expecting a severe weather coldfront hitting a pretty warm front and all the tv stations are predicting severe storms with good chance of tornados. 

So, I hope he doesn't loose a signal later tonight and can update us on things.

Angie


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

Hang in there Rick. Let us know how we can help! If you are coming through Kentucky when you get back on the road, give me a PM. 

Doug


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Hang in there Rick, I hope all goes well and we are praying for you too!


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I just saw this!!

I live 6 miles from the Flying J where he is. If he is still there...

Does anyone know what his immediate needs are? 

Beth


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

As far as I can tell he needs to get his truck fixed so he can keep his apnea machine going. Can you go look for him? Rick, if you are still heading towards OK let me know when you get here so I can help you get whatever you need.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

You are in my prayers Rick. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I had tears and goosebumps reading this thread. You are all such kind, wonderful people, I'm honored to hang out here with you.

I'm too far to be of any immediate help to Rick, but I'd be glad to send a few dollars to help with the repair to his truck. Rose, or whoever knows the particulars, please PM me.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

What a great group of people we have here!!


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

If it was simply the CPAP machine, I'd send him mine! 

I have severe sleep apnea and the VA diagnosed and gave me a $2000 machine 4 years ago. Only used it once.

But it looks like he just needs electricity to run it.

I would find a park or someplace to plug into. I once had a bad car battery and parked in an office park and found an AC outlet outside a doctors office to plug my battery charger into.

But that's a short term solution. Draining the car battery each night is going to eventually kill that battery.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

See - once you're family.... we don't let you have "One Last Post".... 

Rick - hope you are doing well today and things are looking up.

Angie


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just a quick update for now. I did all the work the mechanic showed me between downpours. I also found something that may be the engine coolant sensor hanging loose. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the oil leak but I'm going back out to see if I can figure out where it belongs and put it back. The truck is a 2001 Ford E-450 with the 7.3L engine.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

keeping you in my prayers Rick. God Bless


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Blessings to you Rick. Glad you got back online today. Hope you are able to get that truck running. 

bgraham, please PM me if a few bucks will help Rick get home and I will send it to you via paypal if you will give it to him. Just let me know. 

Blessings, firegirl


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

firegirl969 said:


> Blessings to you Rick. Glad you got back online today. Hope you are able to get that truck running.
> 
> bgraham, please PM me if a few bucks will help Rick get home and I will send it to you via paypal if you will give it to him. Just let me know.
> 
> Blessings, firegirl


Ditto.

Ironically I've been camped out at that very Flyin J before (when I was trucking) and accessed HT while there!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a get out of jail free card and a few bucks...happy to help!

Maybe we can set some stopping points(w/ us) for Rick on his journey home?


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I don't have much, but I do have an extension cord! So if Rick needs a place to park for the night on his way back home; he's welcome to stop in here. Is anyone taking a collection to help get him home?


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I met with Rick earlier (nice guy). Apparently he will not be able to get the part until Monday.

I offered to pay for the part but he said he would like to find some work here locally to pay for it. I am making some calls to see what I can do.

He has a place to stay tonight and he has food.

I also may be able to find someone to help him fix the truck.

It may be several days before he can get it fixed and his main concern at the moment is electricity for the CPAP.

If anyone would like to send something to help him with part/gas money, I would be happy to take it to him. Just pm me.

Beth


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Beth - nice that you could meet with Rick and see what what.

It would be nice to hear from Rick about how he's feeling now that he's had a good night's sleep. Maybe after something gets settled he'll have time out of fixing truck and finding his way - to give us an update.

Beth - doing any help by PM is a good idea. That's better than out in open forum.

Angie


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, trying to find a way to keep that CPAP machine running is a real problem. I found out the hard way a few days ago that running the CPAP off the truck batteries puts too much strain on them. I will probably need to stay with running the CPAP off my Black & Decker Electromate 400 for now. I only get one nights use from it so it has to be recharged daily. 

Ultimately, I could get off the machine if I could get my body fat percentage below 10% but that's very hard to do. Most professional athletes don't have a body fat percentage that low. I have lost about 40 lbs. from my max weight so I am making a serious effort to get there. I have also taken 5" off my waistline which is where most men accumulate the dangerous type body fat. My pants that were tight in December are now so loose that I can't wear them without a belt. I'm on the CPAP because of the stubborn body fat that accumulates around the neck and throat. It's stubborn fat because the body doesn't start burning it until most other areas of fat are gone.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

bgraham, I'm in for a few bucks, but your HT Inbox isn't taking anymore PMs.

Please advise...


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Rick if you need medical advice I have a friend who is a doctor and I am sure I could put your through to them to get some advice over the phone. If your really needing to drop weight fast, cut out all carbs, go vegies and lean meats and you'll drop lots of weight quick.

Bless your heart were praying for you here!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

rickd203 said:


> ..... I'm on the CPAP because of the stubborn body fat that accumulates around the neck and throat. It's stubborn fat because the body doesn't start burning it until most other areas of fat are gone.


Rick, I know it's hard to do, but under such urgent circumstances you can help yourself if you can sleep with your upper body slightly elevated and with a small pillow supporting just your neck so that you are sleeping with your head tilted back. That will keep your breathing passages more open and prevent your throat from relaxing too much and closing up, it will also put less weight pressure on your lungs.

.


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

*bgraham*, I tried to send you a PM but your box is full. Thanks for checking on Rick and keeping us informed.

Doug


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

For the group in general, this is a good time to remind you to delete from the sent box when you delete from the INBOX on your PM's.


Okay - please understand due to past history of happenings on HT, I feel I have to post this next .....

Please make sure that you are the one wanting to help, you do it because you want to and not because you think any help is endorsed/encouraged by HT or the mods. Also, do your own research on any issue or person, via past posts etc to make YOUR decision.



Thanks folks, now I've done my HT and Mod duty. Let your heart and mind be the deciding factor for yourself, as I will let it be my deciding factor.

This is in no way a 'slam' against anyone or situation.

Angie


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I have cleaned out my pm box.

Thanks for the reminder Angie!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Also another note to remember:

If you use Paypal, add a little extra than you want Rick to get so that Beth doesn't get hit with the service fees.

This is a lot of work for her, no need for it to cost her even more.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, Rick my Dh has sleep ap and he does his best sleeping sitting up on the sofa with his head tilted back. Let me know if you need help with parts, we talked about your cituation last night. Just saw what kind of truck you have. Stay in touch, and let us know of your route so if we need/can to send you something, we can send it to a Truck stop ahead of time. ps. yes let us know what the part is that you need.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

What part is needed for the truck??


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the mechanic who is helping Rick with his truck. He told me the problem is a busted oil line. He expects the bill to be between $200 and $300.

Rick called me this morning and said that the mechanic was not sure about helping him because he didn't have the money up front. So I called and spoke with the mechanic myself. He said he has been burned so many times that he is hesitant to fix something for someone he is not sure can pay for it and he can't afford to not get paid for it. 

This mechanic is a friend of a friend and a good guy. I guaranteed the payment for the work. He said he would have it fixed on Monday.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I want to say thank you to those that have sent something for Rick.

The part that is needed is the oil line that runs across the top of the motor. I have been trying to call the Ford place in Nashville to see if they have one in stock and if they do my husband said he would go get it and try to put it on. I keep getting an answering machine. I've left a message so hopefully they will call me back.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Still sending prayers and luck Rick!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

bgraham----p.m. sent


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone had any more news on this situation?

Angie


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

As of a few hours ago he was still at the Flying J. His room at the hotel was through last night so he is staying in the truck tonight and I don't think he has internet at the moment.

He was able to charge his battery pack at the hotel so his CPAP should be fine for tonight.

I was not able to get a part today so we will have to wait for the mechanic guy on Monday.

I will update when I know more.

Beth


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Some Wally Worlds have electric sockets by their big light posts. Believe my hubby said it was for Rv's or something. Anyhow couldn't he plug into one of them while he is enroute and save his car battery???

I have seen people plugged into them.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I spoke to Rick a few minutes ago and he is still doing fine.

I have tried to find him some work to do here locally but most people around here are struggling financially and can't afford to hire someone.

I called Auto Zone and Advance to see if they carried the part he needs but apparently it's a dealer part.

When my husband gets home in a few hours I will take Rick the money that I have collected from people here. There should be enough to pay for the part.

Nostalgic Granny, I passed along the information about WalMart. That's good information. I never would have thought about it. 

Beth


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My Dh won't even be Home until tomorrow to ask him about this part. It seems so expensive.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

7thswan,

That's why I was trying to find it somewhere else.

I think the part itself is around $80 and the rest was labor.

Also, there are several oil lines. The one he needs is the one that runs across the top of the motor.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Where is heading from there? Does he have a plan? Have we mapped that out? Perhaps a warm meal and an extension cord may await if he's trying to get back home...


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

While I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for Rick, I do hope that once he is safely back home in Conn, that he'll get online and give us the rundown on what all happened to make him "bug out" and what went wrong.

I think that hearing what happened from another person can help others of us not act precipitously or let our thoughts get ahead of us. For all of us, knowing when the problem will occur is always the hard part.

So, Rick, once you get back, I sure hope you'll get rested up and all and then come tell us about it.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

For those sending money through paypal, if you send it as a gift, I don't think she is charged a fee, so make sure you check gift on the appropriate place.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

I would also like to know his route. I can't help money wise but could sure give a hot meal. Plz keep us posted. Sam


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

already answered


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Any updates this morning? We are praying for you !


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your prayers and support. I was able to get the oil hoses off and the mechanic took the one he thinks is broken to get a replacement. The part is only available from a ford service shop and it cost $141 instead of the $80 that he expected. I did get thru last night without the CPAP but it's risky not using it. The Mechanic brought a ziplock bag of cat food. I ran out two days ago and I have been trying to feed them Jerky and Slim Jims. They were thrilled to get some real cat food after that. I know that having pets is not a good survival strategy but I raised them from kittens and they are good for keeping me from getting too depressed over this situation. 

I did send out some emails for gigs on Craigslist. I'm hoping something good comes from that. Internet access is difficult. I am "borrowing" the wifi from the inn. I will check back here as often as I can between looking for work.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

never mind Rick just chimed in


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rick - what type of work are you looking for? Are you posting resumes? Someone might know of a job.

Angie


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

rickd203 said:


> I know that having pets is not a good survival strategy but I raised them from kittens and they are good for keeping me from getting too depressed over this situation.


Heck, I'm with ya on that one. I don't care how bad things get ... my dog is going with me!


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Rick!

If you are still online, my cell phone died today while I was at work. I had to work all day, then coach Rifle practice and then go to a basketball meeting for my daughter. I just got home about 1/2 an hour ago. 

I stopped by the Flying J but you weren't at the truck and I couldn't call.

Did Byron go ahead and pick up the part?

If I can get the kids out of the house on time in the morning I will stop by. I made you some Pumpkin Bread and I'll bring something for the cats!

Beth


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Yes, if you do paypal and send it as gift; the fee gets added to the senders total. bgraham gets the full amount sent. If we were actually closer, I'd send a whole bag of cat food for you. Glad you and hanging on, and hanging on with your kitties.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy to hear that you're alright and things are progressing (albeit slowly) with the truck.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

any updates?


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

I hope things are working out for you Rick. Give us a shout when you can.

Doug


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

Did you get my pm yesterday?


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

greenacres, I got your pm and responded.

Beth


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

He is still there. Truck is not yet fixed.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks again for all your concern Beth. I know that this has been a lot of work for you.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I got the parts installed. There's been so much rain here that it made it hard getting anything done. It must be really bad for the farmers trying to get crops in. Now I'm just one jump start from seeing if I will be getting on the road again. I have AAA but TN doesn't provide any services at all for my truck. I could probably understand not towing my truck but it doesn't seem like a jump start should be that big a problem. I'm looking for any tow trucks that come by to see if they may give me a discount as long as they are here. 

A guy stopped by the truck and asked if I needed anything. He agreed to take me to Walmart to get some food for the cats. There really are some amazingly good people out there. The cats should be good for at least a month now. 

I still can't use my CPAP. I almost forgot what it's like to snore so loud that I even wake myself up. If Beth thought she heard a rabid grizzly roaming the neighborhood, that was probably me.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

praying for you


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update Rick. Have you got your route picked out once you get the truck going?

Doug


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

Beth, I just sent you a PM.

Doug


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Anny more updates?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Still praying for you. And your cats!


----------

